# Handyman getting into grass cutting



## 2500hd

Hey guys i've been in the handyman buisness for a while and want to expand into lawn care. need advice on buying a riding lawn mower best bang for the buck!and that can fit in back of my chevy 2500hd.Thanks for the help:thumbsup:


----------



## mahlere

waiting for the responses....:whistling:drink:


----------



## Celtic

2500hd said:


> Hey guys i've been in the handyman buisness for a while and want to expand into lawn care. need advice on buying a riding lawn mower best bang for the buck!and that can fit in back of my chevy 2500hd.Thanks for the help:thumbsup:


I don't think you'll find more bang for your buck than this handsome model right here:









Not only is it fuel efficient, but think of all the calories you will burn off in the process! 
Now that's a major bang for your buck:thumbup:
Also comes in BLUE(sheepskin seat optional):









Not your style?
No problem...

How about this head turner:









Save the back of the truck for hauling all the money your gonna make riding this baby in the neighborhood!


What do you say?
we got as deal?


----------



## 2500hd

*This is where the comedians are*

whoa ,whoa cetic im just startsing out Celtic once I get big time I'll get the chopper mower ,hahaha:jester:


----------



## ron schenker

If you're just starting out, I would recommend training wheels.


----------



## dirt diggler

you guys - that's funny stuff

but let's get down to business....


have you thought about getting a goat?? You can drop him off at each customers house, put a stake in the middle of the yard, and tie a leash to him.

and he'll just eat the grass! You could leave him there for a couple days - then come back, load him up and take him to the next job.

heck - i doubt you'd have to get worker's comp for a goat. I'm not sure though - so talk with an insurance agent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley

Holy crap this was a funny one!


----------



## Second Look

Like this has never happened before...


----------



## dirt diggler

Second Look said:


> Like this has never happened before...


lmao


alright - i gotta get back to work

i can hear the 9 PM customer complaints now:

"Sorry to bother you so late and all ... but we just want to talk to you about Jorge the Goat. Let me say this first though - we like Jorge. It's nothing personal against him...."


"um yeah, Jorge the Goat just ate the siding off my house"
"um yeah, Jorge the Goat just ate the antenna off my car"
"um yeah, Jorge the Goat just pooped in our kiddie pool"
"um yeah, Jorge the Goat just ate the kiddie pool"
"um yeah, Jorge the Goat keeps hitting on my wife"




hehhehehe


----------



## 2500hd

*Dam*

dam see there wont be to much help here , sighned my first 11 contracts in two days of advertising.thanks for the help:thumbsup:


----------



## Shindaiwa

Get a trailer and a a 60 inch deck Hustler.. a new toro 4stroke.. Shindaiwa t260 weedeater and a shindaiwa edger and blower EB630....Thats the setup


----------



## the grass man

I use a 36" Gravely WB with a velke, I have a Proline Toro 21" and I have a 44" Gravely ZTR. I use a Stihl FS-80R string trimmer and a FC-75 edger. I have a Redmax EB7001BP blower. I use a Shindaiwa SP-415 BP sprayer and I have a 6.5'x12' trailer with a land scape basket and trimmer racks. 
I have various other tools such as a Bluebird Aerator and Echo hedge trimmers.
I also have about 10K of pressure washing equipment.

I have 45 residential accounts and 2 commercial accounts on the lawn care side.

We have 10 commercial accounts on the pressure washing side.


----------



## PressurePros

Out of the frying pan and into the fire.


----------



## 747

The guy who takes care of my lawn when i'm away is a ford motor company retiree. He has a little trailer that he hooks up behind is ford truck. Not a big trailer. One of those flat trailers. All he has is a riding lawn mower not new with the catch basin on back. A push mower. A weed wacker. Finally a blower to hit side walk with. I wouldn't advise going out and spending big money on some fancy riding lawn mower. This guy does ok with minimal investment just to supplement his pension. He charges 20 dollars for my lawn. My house sits on a corner lot.


----------



## the grass man

I do well as the owner of a LCO. I wouldn't go back to a real job (manufacturing) for anything in this world. Oh I have a Mechanical Engineering degree and would rather be doing my own thing which is cutting yards and cleaning concrete. I make somewhere around $50/hr on the lawn care side and $120-$150/hr on the pressure washing side. With the right equipment and if you are quick you can make a fortune.

August I made almost 6K on the lawn care side. So I think thats not too shabby. I have very little overhead. My wife is a school teacher working her doctorates so we do just fine.


----------



## 2500hd

*hey thanks*

at least not everyone here is a comedian.I've got a jd 42" zt that i got for a great deal a push mower and a troy built weed whacker, where is a cheap place to get supplies besides box stores?


----------



## dirt diggler

2500hd said:


> at least not everyone here is a comedian.


yeah, i know-- whew!!!

what in the world would you ever do if everyone in here was so damn funny all the time??:laughing::whistling


----------



## Crawdad

"What's the best mower?" The answer varies, depending on the lawns you intend to mow, and also on the dealers in your area. Dealer support is very important, as you'll find, when you have a breakdown, and your dealer either says, "That's gonna take a few days, we're backlogged." ...or he says, "We'll get you going today, or give you a loaner."


----------



## Billy-Integrity

Crawdad said:


> "What's the best mower?" The answer varies, depending on the lawns you intend to mow, and also on the dealers in your area. Dealer support is very important, as you'll find, when you have a breakdown, and your dealer either says, "That's gonna take a few days, we're backlogged." ...or he says, "We'll get you going today, or give you a loaner."


 
Crawdad hit it best... what type of lawns ? how big ? you wanna slam it in your truck and look like every other unprofessional guy out there ?

We use toro ztr mowers. If you have already signed 11 accts your going to definatly need commercial. for smaller yards perhaps a 36 walk behind with or without a riding attachment is in order. If large yards then a ztr is in order

For walkbehinds the most bang for your buck is found in the quick 36 from better outdoors. In the ZTR area its a matter of prefference but units from scag... exmark... toro... hustler and others will fit the bill nice. Also dont toss out the thoughts of using a stander unit from everride... wright or others.


----------



## AustinDB

I'm not a professional lawn guy...but I'll chime in here. Loading/unloading a riding mower in the back of your truck is going to be a nightmare and look like a joke (no offense intended). Also, account for the time necessary to back up to a curb and offload/reload the mower each time-you may spend 30% of your time getting the mower up and down. Don't forget the wear and tear on your deck-the cheapo MTD deck's I've had in the past (TroyBilt) didn't hold up for more than a couple of years then the engine started spewing toxins. Spend the bucks for a good mower. Kubota had a 3yr 0% interest financing they had been advertising...not sure if it's still going on.


----------

